# Who said you can’t find anything good at a garage sale anymore?



## ODDER (Apr 6, 2021)

Lucky weekend! I found some pretty wild pedals I had been searching for for years! Never thought I’d find em at a garage sale though.


----------



## sworley (Apr 6, 2021)

Beyond cool! Nice score!!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 6, 2021)

Great!  It's all timing!


----------



## rfeagleye (Apr 6, 2021)

Man you lucky dog!


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 6, 2021)

Now tell us what bike you will put them on!  Those are awesome!!! Imagine all the mangled toes (and lawsuits, if sold today) they inspired lol.  They look rather child-sized.  You dirty hippie!  Get off my lawn!  Beatnik subversive!  Get a job!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Apr 6, 2021)

Never saw those until recently. I do remember seeing the foot gas pedal in the 60's.


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 6, 2021)

Grassy Pedals the Best Bike Accessory You Could Buy - Etsy
					

This Cycling Accessories item by GrassyPedals has 109 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Manhattan Beach, CA. Listed on Sep 12, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




Or you could have just had these all along!  Grassy Pedals, invented by an 11 year old.


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 6, 2021)

In case you were planning on riding your bike on the freeway, don't worry, they are indeed "Approved by the California Highway Patrol!" according to the original packaging.  So, see you on the 405 soon!  Fun-Kie Feet are CHiPs ready!   Say hello to Eric Estrada when you pass him by!


----------



## ODDER (Apr 6, 2021)

kentercanyon said:


> Now tell us what bike you will put them on!  Those are awesome!!! Imagine all the mangled toes (and lawsuits, if sold today) they inspired lol.  They look rather child-sized.  You dirty hippie!  Get off my lawn!  Beatnik subversive!  Get a job!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 6, 2021)

ODDER said:


> View attachment 1386868
> 
> View attachment 1386871



They found the right home!


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 6, 2021)

Bitchin' rides.   Tell the competition to bring their wood screws - 'cause you're gonna blow their doors.... completely off!


----------



## ogre (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice find! Unaware that these exist, they've been added to my "wanted" list.


----------



## Mack the fork (Apr 6, 2021)

ODDER said:


> View attachment 1386868
> 
> View attachment 1386871



Just love the attention to the fabrication details on the stingray. A nod to the 60’s mags from the El Camino, and those super GROOVY speedway-style “bumpers !

Brilliant stuff!  Did you fab it yourself?


----------



## ODDER (Apr 6, 2021)

kentercanyon said:


> Bitchin' rides.   Tell the competition to bring their wood screws - 'cause you're gonna blow their doors.... completely off!



The 468 under the hood helps a bit with that. As far as stingray racing though, I’ll probably get beat.


----------



## ODDER (Apr 6, 2021)

Mack the fork said:


> Just love the attention to the fabrication details on the stingray. A nod to the 60’s mags from the El Camino, and those super GROOVY speedway-style “bumpers !
> 
> Brilliant stuff!  Did you fab it yourself?



No. All factory accessories. I made the seat cover.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 6, 2021)

never seen those very cool !!


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 7, 2021)

Love the seat


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 10, 2021)

ODDER said:


> Lucky weekend! I found some pretty wild pedals I had been searching for for years! Never thought I’d find em at a garage sale though.
> 
> View attachment 1386718
> 
> View attachment 1386719



WOW!! These are really cool. What did you give for them? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## 68avenger5 (Apr 10, 2021)

I do not remember ever seeing them.


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2021)

Tore one pair out of the pack years ago for a optioned out 64 chopper ( wheele bar, factory fork ext. peace sign sissy bar etc. ) and kept another for?, bonus if they are 1/2!


----------



## ODDER (Apr 14, 2021)

mrg said:


> Tore one pair out of the pack years ago for a optioned out 64 chopper ( wheele bar, factory fork ext. peace sign sissy bar etc. ) and kept another for?, bonus if they are 1/2!View attachment 1391263



Yeah man. Mine are 1/2”. I just cleaned em up and repainted the black parts. I considered polishing them but they weren’t polished originally so I decided not to.


----------

